# What's the weirdest fish you've ever seen?



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

Well i thought we'd post pictures of the weirdest fish we'd ever seen
heres mine: the mola-mola
what it looks like
http://www.photolib.noaa.gov/sanctuary/images/sanc0104.jpg
How thick it is
http://www.bidp-balidiving.com/assets/images/page/BIDP1810 Mola.jpg
How big it is at about adult size
http://bigpicture.typepad.com/writing/mola_mola.jpg

Try and top that


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Oh yeah...the sunfish right? I've seen them before on the discovery channel, i think they're awesome!!!


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Where did you go to see that?

thats a cool fish.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i myself haven't seen Molsa-mola but my grandpa has and he told my all about them they are peaceful by nature, saltwater, and i think can use wind navigation.

Anyone else got a cool fish


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

One time i was deep sea fishing and my brother caught a fish that looked like a barracuda and a needle fish. Lol that night when we were fishing a flying fish flew into our boat and hit him


----------



## 2complicated (Aug 25, 2005)

wow i didnt know sunfish grew that big...... i thought there just around twelve inches...... that is aMAZING


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

This is called a blob fish, only 4 have ever been found.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

This is the most recently discovered fish!:shock:
They live in the icy seas way down, that's why they're so difficult to catch. 
Look at the ice in the picture.
This has got to be the strangest looking fish!


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

ever seen a dumbo octopus?










this is a deep sea fish.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Here is another pic of that sunfish. I'll get back to you with my strangest fish 
:-D That's an awesome octopus skubakid!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i've heard of dumbo octipus but they're mollusks not fisk as i'm sure you know scuba kid because think i remeber you mentioning you had a pet octopus (was his name ozzy?)

Also cichlid man thats one weird fish i hope they can find more


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Ok, heres my fish. You may recognize it from finding nemo :-D The Angler glow fish. I got the pic from here: http://www.extremescience.com/deepcreat3.htm


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2005)

fishboy said:


> i've heard of dumbo octipus but they're mollusks not fisk as i'm sure you know scuba kid because think i remeber you mentioning you had a pet octopus (was his name ozzy?)
> 
> Also cichlid man thats one weird fish i hope they can find more


i believe the dumbo octopus is a cephalopod and belongs to the genus Grimpoteuthis.
and yes, i did have an octopus named ozzy. 

here is a video of the dumbo octopus swimming (it may take a while to load):
http://www.mnh.si.edu/cephs/vy97/grimpo1.mpg


----------

